# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نظر سنجی: سخت ترین رشته دانشگاهی؟

## FarhadMechanic

*به نظر شما سخت  ترین رشته  یا رشته های دانشگاهی کدوما هستن؟*

----------


## پریسان1375

من درک نمیکنم مقایسه این رشته ها رو باهم..الان بچه ها تجزبی میان میگن پزشکی
بچه های ریاضی هم خب فک کنم مکانیک،وبرق..نمیضه گفت کدوم اسونتره یاسخت تر..همش هم سختی دارع هم اسونی حالا به هر میزانی علاقه بیشتری به اون رشته باشه خب سختیاش کمتر به چشم میاد....☺☺☺☺☺

----------


## Maximus

اگه درس خوندن آسون بود ؛ من کلکسیونی از افتخارات و موفقیت داشتم اما بنظرم رشته های مهندسی سخت تر از پزشکی هستند ، تلاشی که یک دانشجوی مهندسی میکنه با تلاشی که یه دانشجوی پزشکی میکنه خیلی فرق داره پزشکی ها حجم حفظیات و همچنین استرس کاریشون بالاست، اما دانشجوی مهندسی میبینی که همزمان سه چهارتا منبع رو باید ساپورت کنه باید تمرین و پروژه تحویل بده (این حرف برا کساییکه صدق میکنه دانشجوی دانشگاه های خوب هستند)

----------


## After4Ever

به نظر من رشته ی مهندسی برق سخت ترینه 
خصوصا برق شریف چند تا دوست برق شریف دارم چند نا هم پزشکی تهران  ، اونایی که شریف هستن بیشتر سختی می کشن
وضعیت برق شریف طوریه که می گه کاش دانشگاه نمی اومدم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr fatima97

همه ی رشته ها سختن :Yahoo (117):

----------


## peony

اصلا نمیشه گفت 
ب نظر من 
وقتی که داری درس میخونی داری میخونی حالا هر رشته

ولی وقتی وارد فیلد کاریت شدی اونوقت سختیش مشخص میشه
حالا پزشک یا مهندس یا وکیل یا ....

سختی رو همیشه با کار میسنجن نه درس

----------


## peony

نه خیلیا هم پزشکن وقتی میپرسی میگن کاش دارو یا دندون زده بودیم !

----------


## yalda zakeri

هر رشته ای سختی و آسونی خودش رو داره. البته من همیشه فکر می کردم سخت ترین رشته مهندسی برقه ... هنوزم فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (4): (البته این فکر خودمه ها)
ولی خب این خودمونیم که میزان سختی و آسونی رشته ها رو تعیین می کنیم.مثلا یکی ممکنه از دینامیک و فیزیک بدش بیاد بگه رشته مکانیک سخته در صورتی که یکی عاشق دینامیک و فیزیک باشه و بگه نه مکانیک آسونه...

----------


## peony

یه  ادم 18 سالع الان پزشکی قبول میشه راحت و بدون دغدغه میره درس میخونه و لذت میبره 
بهشم میگی میگه باز پزشکی میخونم 

یکی مث من تو این سن پزشکی قبول میشه حالا این وسط ازدواجم میخواد کنه ممکنه
باید با کلی سختی درسشو تموم کنه ک حالا مسوولیت زندگی مشترک داره 
بچه دار شدن و غیره و ذلک

----------


## FarhadMechanic

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط peony


یه  ادم 18 سالع الان پزشکی قبول میشه راحت و بدون دغدغه میره درس میخونه و لذت میبره 
بهشم میگی میگه باز پزشکی میخونم 

یکی مث من تو این سن پزشکی قبول میشه حالا این وسط ازدواجم میخواد کنه ممکنه
باید با کلی سختی درسشو تموم کنه ک حالا مسوولیت زندگی مشترک داره 
بچه دار شدن و غیره و ذلک


اولا که مبارکه انشاالله خوشبخت بشی آبجی 
دوما چه لزومی داره آخه خودتو زحمت بدی درس بخونی؟ شاعر بعد از اندکی تامل در هستی میفرماید :برو ازدواج کن نگو چیست ازدواج#که سرمایه زندگیست ازدواج*

----------


## FarhadMechanic

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yalda zakeri


هر رشته ای سختی و آسونی خودش رو داره. البته من همیشه فکر می کردم سخت ترین رشته مهندسی برقه ... هنوزم فکر میکنم (البته این فکر خودمه ها)
ولی خب این خودمونیم که میزان سختی و آسونی رشته ها رو تعیین می کنیم.مثلا یکی ممکنه از دینامیک و فیزیک بدش بیاد بگه رشته مکانیک سخته در صورتی که یکی عاشق دینامیک و فیزیک باشه و بگه نه مکانیک آسونه...


اندکی بسیار موافقم تا حدودی*

----------


## peony

ممنون 
بخاطر ازدواج ک نمیشه از همه چی گذشت 
همیشه خانوما باید از خودگذشتگی کنن برا اقایون !! 

ولی در کل شرایط ادم هم خیلی مهمه

----------


## FarhadMechanic

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط peony


ممنون 
بخاطر ازدواج ک نمیشه از همه چی گذشت 
همیشه خانوما باید از خودگذشتگی کنن برا اقایون !! 

ولی در کل شرایط ادم هم خیلی مهمه


چرا فکر میکنی تو از خودگذشتگی کردی؟ البته این مقوله درازیه من خودم زورکی دارم درس میخونم کلا دپرس و افسرده و کلا داغونم وقت ازدواج که رسید ازدواج نکنی کل زندگیت خراب میشه عه وللش ...*

----------


## Armin80

سلام قصد بی احترامی ندارم اما تو نمیتونی از کسی که سواد کافی نداره بپرسی اینجا ما بعید میدونم متخصص داشته باشیم براای این کار باید بری از یک استاد دانشگاه بپرسی نه از دانش اموزانی که قصد رفتن به دانشگاه دارن یا از دانش جویانی که در حال تحصیل در یک رشته اند. اگه پرسیده بودی الان تو ایران کدوم رشته کلاس داره تو ریاضی اره میشد اول برق بعد مکانیک  اما الات تو داری درجه سختی رو میپرسی اگه میخوای بدونی خودت برو تحقیق کن .البته بگم قصد بی احترامی ندارم اگه کسی بابت این حرفم ناراحت شده ببخشید

----------


## FarhadMechanic

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Armin80


سلام قصد بی احترامی ندارم اما تو نمیتونی از کسی که سواد کافی نداره بپرسی اینجا ما بعید میدونم متخصص داشته باشیم براای این کار باید بری از یک استاد دانشگاه بپرسی نه از دانش اموزانی که قصد رفتن به دانشگاه دارن یا از دانش جویانی که در حال تحصیل در یک رشته اند. اگه پرسیده بودی الان تو ایران کدوم رشته کلاس داره تو ریاضی اره میشد اول برق بعد مکانیک  اما الات تو داری درجه سختی رو میپرسی اگه میخوای بدونی خودت برو تحقیق کن .البته بگم قصد بی احترامی ندارم اگه کسی بابت این حرفم ناراحت شده ببخشید


*

----------


## DR.MAM

سختی و آسونی رشته ها،بستگی به علاقه ی آدما داره.
اگه علاقه داشته باشی آسونه،نداشته باشه،سخته.



به قول معروف میگن اگه فرهاد باشی،همه چیز برات شیرینه

----------


## sajad564

> *
> خخخخخخخ نه ناراحت نشدیم اصلا مهم نیست که چه رشته ای سخته یا پول تو چه رشته ایه یا درس خوندن چه فایده داره کلا هدف این بود چند دقیقه ای از عمر به بطالت بگذره*


 :Yahoo (22):

----------


## arisa

پزشکی

----------


## khaan

همه رشته ها از نظر درسی سختی خودشون رو دارن شما کشیک های طاقت فرسا رو هم به پزشکی اضاف کنین

----------


## rezagmi

> *به نظر شما سخت  ترین رشته  یا رشته های دانشگاهی کدوما هستن؟*


مقایسه بی خودی هست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Tzar

تو رشته ما بچه های مکانیک و برق واقعا اذیت میشن .هم درساشون سخته هم سختگیری ها زیاده البته تو دانشگاه های خوب  ! 
دوستان نرم افزار / آی تی هم که به خاطر یاد گرفتن مسائل مربوط به سیستم و برنامه نویسی به دانشگاه میرن اما با یه مشت درس چرت مواجه میشن که 
اینم کارشونو سخت میکنه . 
واقعا مظلوم ترین دانشجو های کشور بچه های کامپیوترن  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22):  
حمله نکنید : )))))

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ علاقه تو ذات آدم باش خب سختی واسش قابل تحمل !! 
ولی اگ من برم ی رشته که بهش علاقه ندارم هر چند آسون همیشه فک میکنم اون رشته سخت

ولی کلا از نظر درسی و این چیزا پزشکی تو رشته های تجربی سخت خب همون طور ک قبولیش سخته

----------


## nima2580

لطفا به تاریخ توجه داشته باشین

----------


## Farhad2052

سخت بودن ی درس بستگی ب استعداد شخص داره.ی نفر فهم ریاضیات و تحلیل بخش مهندسیش پایینه پس بنظرش رشته های مهندسی سخته و در عین حال فهم اناتومی و فهم پزشکیش بالاست پس رشته پزشکی اسونه براش و برعکس.وقتی شما تا حالا ی نگاهم ب کتابای پزشکی نکردی و هیچ سر رشته ای نداری پس نباید الکی بیای بگی مهندسی سختتر از پزشکیه و برعکس...
همه چیز بستگی ب استعداد فرد داره....

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

حتی ببیکاری هم یکی از سخت ترین کار های دنیاس، چه برسه به رشته های دانشگاهی که هر کدومشون سختی خودشونو دارن...

----------


## iman0013

نرم افزار 
مشکلش اینه که عملا چیزی به شما یاد نمیدن که باهاش بتونید پول در بیارید.پس سخت ترین رشته هست.باید خودتون راه و روشش رو یاد بگیرین که خیلی هم سخت و زمان بر و پر از شاخه های مختلفه
اون عمران و مکانیک و برق شوخی بود دیگه؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

ریاضیا برق و مکانیک
تجربیا پزشکی و دارو

----------


## Nikolai

سخت ترینش دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی هست قول شرف می دم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## erica

مکانیک

----------


## hosseinf1

از پزشکی سخت تر نداریم. مطمئن باشید

----------


## Navid2016

عمران

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

مکانیک سیالات و برق قدرت!

----------


## safer1

برق  ...ولی کلا هر چی سطح درسی به علوم پایه نزدیکتر بشه سخت تر هست

----------


## peyman.rafiei

ببینید دوستان سخت بودن یه چیز نسبیه نمیشه همینطوری گفت که کدوم سخته کدوم آسون. هر رشته سختی خودشو داره. اما من خیلی در این باره تحقیق کردم. حتی توی اکثر سایت های خارجی هم رفتم و معتبرتربن نظرسنجی ها رو هم دیدم ...با خیلی از دانشجوها هم صحبت داشتم.
خودم به این نتیجه رسیدم که سخت ترین رشته فیزیک هستش! بله فیزیک!
مهندسی برق فقط گرایش مخابراتش سخته ! تمام مباحث سخت رشته برق پایشون توی فیزیکه... مثل الکترومغناطیس.
اما اینم بگم من هر جا رتبه بندی دیدم ...توی هفت هشت تا رشته اول هیچ اسمی از پزشکی نیست!! قبول دارم پزشکی درس های حجیمی داره اما این مصداق سخت بودن مباحث نیست!
بستگی به دانشگاهتون هم داره. مثلا همین فیزیک شاید توی دانشگاه های آزاد خیلی هم آسون باشه!!
مهندسی مکانیک سیالات و مهندسی پزشکی هم خیلی جاها به عنوان سخت ترین ها مطرح میشن.

----------


## Alir3zA

الان مهندسی کامپیوتر کو؟

----------


## radikal

الان کامپیوتر نرم افزار رشته اسونیه؟

----------


## Maestro Arman

چند وقت پیش یه مقاله ای رو mit بیرون داده بود و توش با استناد به نظر کارشناس ها و دانشجوها و اساتید و فاکتور های مختلف رشته ها رو بر اساس سختیشون رتبه بندی کرده بود .

اولیش برق مخابرات بود و دومیش مکانیک سیالات

----------


## alireza.salehi

برق

----------


## reza2018

به هر رشته ای که علاقه داشته باشی برات اسونه....... 
مهندسی هوا فضا  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Baran21

توی رشته های ریاضی مکانیک حجم درس و شرایطش سنگینه چون رشته اییه که تلفیقی از اکثر رشته های مهندسی رو توی خودش جا داده توی رشته های تجربی هم اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی فکر میکنم پزشکی سنگین تر باشه

----------


## فرشته13

> نه خیلیا هم پزشکن وقتی میپرسی میگن کاش دارو یا دندون زده بودیم !


البته همه درجریانن ک دارو هم خیلی سختع
حجم زیادی از شیمی و درسای دیگ
این رشته رو خیلی سخت کرده

----------


## AB-TRL

داروسازیم اضافه کنید از برق هم سخت تره!

----------


## reza2018

*کلا اگه به رشته ای علاقه نباشه سخته.....یکی که به دارو علاقه نداره می تونه تحمل کنه؟ ......متاسفانه بعضی ها از خون میترسن ولی بازم میرن پزشکی!*

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

برق...
چون رشته های پزشکی مرتبط با بدن خودمونه و میشه درکش کرد
ولی چارتا سیمو واقعا نمیشه فهمید
بعدم تلاش توو پزشکی آخرش یه نتیجه ای که میده که خودش انگیزه س
ولی تلاش برا گذروندن برق آخرش مهندسین عزیزو میرسونه به کنکور تجربی

----------


## AB-TRL

> برق...
> چون رشته های پزشکی مرتبط با بدن خودمونه و میشه درکش کرد
> ولی چارتا سیمو واقعا نمیشه فهمید
> بعدم تلاش توو پزشکی آخرش یه نتیجه ای که میده که خودش انگیزه س
> ولی تلاش برا گذروندن برق آخرش مهندسین عزیزو میرسونه به کنکور تجربی


نه عزیز اشتباه میکنی،،،کی گفته تلاش تو برق نتیجه نمیده؟
حتما که نباید نتیجش پول باشه،،،البتع اونم در ادامش هست
اما اینم بگم برای ما که تجربیم شاید کمتر قابل درک باشه اما نه برای اونایی که رشتشون ریاضیه و یا مرتبط رشته برقن
اگه همین رشته برق نببود خیلی از کارایی که تو پزشکی انجام میشه دیگه اونوخت انجام نمیشد اکثر وسیله ها ودستگاه های پزشکی برای ابداعشون نیاز به مهندسی برقه و ....
هر شغلی و هر کاری به نظرم نیازه همه چی مکمل همن و تنهایی هیچ کدوم،معنایی نداره،،،مثلا ببین اگه مهندسی پزشکی برق یا مکانیک نبود اونوقت همین تخصص رادیولوژی اصن معنایی نداشت یا تخصص پزشکی هسته ای یا خیلی از جراحی هارو شاید نمیتونستن انجام بدن،،،،جراحی با لیزرمثلا
یا انژیوگرافی و خیلی چیز های دیگه درواقع به لطف مهندسی علم پزشکی انقدر پیشرفت کرده وگرنه اگه مهندسی  نبود پزشکی خیلی محدوذ میشد وشاید نصف الانم پزشکی انقدر پیشرفت نداشت و....

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> نه عزیز اشتباه میکنی،،،کی گفته تلاش تو برق نتیجه نمیده؟
> حتما که نباید نتیجش پول باشه،،،البتع اونم در ادامش هست
> اما اینم بگم برای ما که تجربیم شاید کمتر قابل درک باشه اما نه برای اونایی که رشتشون ریاضیه و یا مرتبط رشته برقن
> اگه همین رشته برق نببود خیلی از کارایی که تو پزشکی انجام میشه دیگه اونوخت انجام نمیشد اکثر وسیله ها ودستگاه های پزشکی برای ابداعشون نیاز به مهندسی برقه و ....
> هر شغلی و هر کاری به نظرم نیازه همه چی مکمل همن و تنهایی هیچ کدوم،معنایی نداره،،،مثلا ببین اگه مهندسی پزشکی برق یا مکانیک نبود اونوقت همین تخصص رادیولوژی اصن معنایی نداشت یا تخصص پزشکی هسته ای یا خیلی از جراحی هارو شاید نمیتونستن انجام بدن،،،،جراحی با لیزرمثلا
> یا انژیوگرافی و خیلی چیز های دیگه درواقع به لطف مهندسی علم پزشکی انقدر پیشرفت کرده وگرنه اگه مهندسی  نبود پزشکی خیلی محدوذ میشد وشاید نصف الانم پزشکی انقدر پیشرفت نداشت و....


بحث سخت ترین بود که به نظر من واقعن برق سخت تر از همس (کتابای داداشمو میبینم)
حرف شما هم درست
کری نخوندم
شاید مدل نوشتنم بد بود
وگرنه بعله همه رشته ها مهمن

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nazaninz.ahn


برق...
چون رشته های پزشکی مرتبط با بدن خودمونه و میشه درکش کرد
ولی چارتا سیمو واقعا نمیشه فهمید
بعدم تلاش توو پزشکی آخرش یه نتیجه ای که میده که خودش انگیزه س
ولی تلاش برا گذروندن برق آخرش مهندسین عزیزو میرسونه به کنکور تجربی


تصورت از رشته مهندسی برق سیمه؟!!!!!!!!!!!
اون کاردانی برقه که از فنی و کاردانش میرن*

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> *
> 
> تصورت از رشته مهندسی برق سیمه؟!!!!!!!!!!!
> اون کاردانی برقه که از فنی و کاردانش میرن*


نه خازن هم هست :Yahoo (4):  اون سیم مجاز بود ..
منظورم اینه که ارتباط بر قرار کردن با فضایی که نمیشه دید و حسش کرد سخته...
پزشکی به مراتب فهمش برا امثال من راحت تره

----------


## sami7

سخت ترین و پیچیده ترین دورس برای رشته های فنی مهندسی هست مثل برق و مکانیک و...
حتی درس های رشته ای مثل بهداشت هم که جز علوم پزشکی هست و برا تجربیاس سخته

ولی در کل اگه هدف داشته باشی و از روی علاقه انتخاب کنی سختیاش رو ب جون میخری و انچنان اذیت نمیشی

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

هر رشته ای سختی خودشو داره
ولی به نظرم رشته ای که مستقیم مستقیم با جون ادما که مهم چیز تو این دنیاس سروکار داره سختیش بیشتر و مهم تره

----------


## T!G3R

سلام 
من خودم رشتم فناوری اطلاعات هستش ولی میگم برق سخت ترین رشته تو دانشگاه هستش 
چون وقتی چارت دروسشون رو نگاه کردم واقعا دروس سختی داشتن

----------


## yasser0411

سخت ترین رشته انرژی هسته ای هستش
چون هم باید شیمی بدونن هم فیزیک هم ریاضی و هم زیست شناسی
یعنی باید همه چی رو بلد باشن

----------


## Arya3f

از نظر من دامپزشكي
بعدش هم علوم آزمايشگاه ( سختي هاش بيشتر بصري ان )

----------


## mahdiekrani

من هنوز تو کف اونایی ام که پزشکی رو سخت ترین رشته می دونن.  :Yahoo (23): 
مسلما برق و مکانیک و ریاضی سخت ترین هستند

----------


## Ultra

قطعا و بدون شک فیزیک

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

> من هنوز تو کف اونایی ام که پزشکی رو سخت ترین رشته می دونن. 
> مسلما برق و مکانیک و ریاضی سخت ترین هستند


مسلما رشته ای که مستقیما جون ادما که باارزش ترین چیز تو دنیاست زیر دستات باشع سخت تره از از 4 تا اتگرال و تابع :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Behnam10

بين رشته هاي تجربي ، داروسازي و بيوتكنولوژي ( دكتراي پيوسته ) بنظرم سخت ترين ها هستند .....
البته من در مورد ژنتيك هم يه چيزايي شنيدم ولي فك نكنم سخت تر از اين دو رشته باشه

----------


## kawaiimahdi

ریاضی: مهندسی برق مخصوصا گرایش قدرت و اکترونیک
تجربی:داروسازی

----------


## kawaiimahdi

دیگه همه میدونن برق سخته 
رشتهایی مثل فیزیک هسته ای و .. فقط اسمشون بلنده

----------


## wight

درس های داروسازی رو تقریبن همه قبول دارند که تو رشته تجربی سخت ترین درس هاست. 

ولی با توجه به شیف و .... پزشکی هم سختی های خاص خودشو داره.

----------


## Amsterdam

سخت ترین 
خب معلومه 
مبل سازی :/

----------


## Alfredo

واقعا جای همچین سوالی اینجاست؟ میون کسانی که هنوز حتی تجربه دانشگاهی ندارن.یکی اومده گفته تو کف اوناییی ام که میگن پزشکی سخته و برق و مکانیک سخته عمو جان شما رفتی دانشگاه؟ دروس برق و مکانیک یا پزشکی رو دیدی ؟ جالبه این فرهنگ و شیوه ی ملت ما شده.ملتی که بدون هیچ زمینه ای از چیزی حکم کارشناسی خودشون تو اون رو داد میزنن و از دیدشون حرف همه اشتباهه جز خودشون.محض اطلاع دوستان بنده برق خونده بودم از دانشگاه روزانه و الان هم پزشکی.هر رشته سختی خودشو داره و قابل مقایسه نیست ولی اگه بخوام نظر شخصی خودمو که جفتشو تجربه کردم بگم رشته برق و مکانیک نسبت به پزشکی اصلا و ابدا سخت نیست.اصلا.نسبت سختی پزشکی صد برابر اون دوتاست.طوری که منی که تو برق خیلی راحت دروی رو پاس میکردم و خیلی هم وقت ازاد داشتم الان تو پزشکی دارم له میشم زیر فشارش.

----------


## reza77

رشته های علوم پایه  مخصوصا ریاضی و فیزیک

----------


## mehdi1900

آخه نجوم و هوافضا چه دخلی به هم دارن که تو یه گزینه گذاشتینش؟
نجوم یکی از گرایش های فیزیکه و هوافضا یه رشته مهندسی!
درضمن اگه ملاک مقایسه دکترای رشته های مهندسیه، شک نکنید همه مهندسیا سخت تر از پزشکین اما اگه ملاک کارشناسی باشه که قضیه کلا فرق میکنه و به نظرم اصلا نباید یه مدرک کارشناسی رو با مدرک دکترا مقایسه کرد

----------


## sajjadt

این چه نظرسنجی ای هست من با اینکه انسانی ام صد درصد مطمئنم پزشکی سخت ترین رشته هست

----------


## divarsabz

خوب معلومه پزشکی............البته باید هم اینطوری باشی چون با جون مردم سروکار داری      
     شوخی که نیس............

----------


## Aminsa

آقا سخت منظور تئوری خود درساست که واضحا تو رشته ریاضی رشته های سخت تری هست حتی مثلا یه مهندس ماشین یا هواپیما هم میسازه جون مردم برا اونم خیلی مهمه که مثل سایپا نشه :Yahoo (110): اما خب پزشکی چون بشکل مستقیم و هر روزه با مریض سروکار داره رشته حساستر و مسئولیت پذیر تریه گر چه همونطور که گفتم مهندس هم باید اینطور باشه.
ولی خب در کل سوال مزخرفیه :Yahoo (4): چون اگه ادم بخواد هر رشته رو درست بخونه سختی ها و دشواری های خودش رو داره قطعا

----------


## POOYAE

چون من تجربیم و فقط در مورد تجربی ها میتونم نظر بدم  سخترین رشته از نظر درس داروسازیه و سخترین رشته از نظر عملی پزشکیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## wight

داروسازی

----------


## Reza.k

قطعا داروسازی :Yahoo (2): 
اینو خود پزشکیای آگاه هم تایید میکنن

----------


## POlyhYmNia

اگه از لحاظ حجم باشه پزشکی 
اما از نظر تنوع و ریزبینی داروسازی

----------


## loyalroyal

قطعا مهندسی سخت تره .... 

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## farbodsrt

پزشکی؟ تکنولوژی؟

چیزی که نمیشه جلوی تکاملش رو گرفت و آینده رو تغییر خواهد داد _هوش مصنوعی_ هست

ایشالا بچه های کامپیوتر به کمک مهندسای برق و پزشکی و... تو این ضمینه کاری میکنن که دیگه لازم نیست نگران سختی رشته پزشکیتون باشید و دنبال کار دیگه ای بگردید  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (10): 

همین الانشم داره روش کار میشه فقط یه چند سال دیگه لازم داره تا خودش به تکامل برسه 

یه نظریه دیگه ای هم هست اونم اینکه قسمت زیادی از آینده رو _واقعیت مجازی_ فرا میگیره. که در حال حاضر به صورت حسگرهای حرکتی و عینک هایی که صدا و تصویر رو انتقال میدن هست. تا 30 سال دیگه چه اتفاقی میوفته؟! مستقیم به مغز متصل میشه؟
همین چند روز پیش خبر موفقیت اتصال اینترنت به مغز انسان منتشر شد. یا مثلا خبر ذخیره اطلاعات روی DNA انسان.

یهو صبح توی دنیایی گرافیکی/نرم افزاری شبیه بازی GTA (ولی برای تکنولوژی چند ده سال دیگه) از خواب بیدار میشیو کاراتو توی این دنیا انجام میدی و شاید نهایت 2 ساعت تو دنیای واقعی کار داشته بازی. بعد ها دیگه شاید به جسم هم کاری نداشته باشی؛ فقط مغز. البته اونم بعد ها مکانیکی و کامپیوتری میشه.

بالاخره میشه که اطلاعات و تجربه یک پزشکی که حداقل 10 سال زحمت میکشه بدستشون بیاره توی چند ثانیه به مغز یه انسان یا حتی کودک منتقل بشه.
 ________________________________________
فقط مهندسی و پزشکی مهمن؟ کل کل سر این دوتاست؟

هرکسی نقشی خواهد داشت  :Yahoo (50): 
- پزشکا به خودشون مغرور نشن فکر کنن تو بهترین جایگاه قرار دارن! پزشکی خصلت هایی لازم داره که خیلیا ندارن
(560000+ نفر امسال میخواستن پزشک بشن؛ والا هممون تو بچگی آمپول بازی/دکتر بازی کردیم به هممونم تو مغزمون فرو کردن بزرگ شدی دکتر میشی! [این یکی از مشکلات فرهنگی و اجتماعی هست که رفع اون مربوط به علوم انسانی هست])
- افراد توی ضمینه فنی و مهندسی هم گفتم؛ خودشون رو به آموزش دانشگاه یا هرجا محدود نکنن... دیگه چه برسه به داkشگاه های ایران!  :Yahoo (21): 
- انسانی ها هم یک نمونه مثال زدم، نقششون از مهم ترین هاست (باز همه یکسانن) گروه، جامعه، کشور و... مثلا سیاستمدار، مدیر، اقتصاددان، باستان شناس، روزنامه نگار، مشاور، کارشناس، فیلسوف، مترجم زبان های مختلف (حتی جیبوتیایی) و... (دیگه همشو میدونیم ولی با دید مشابه بقیه به کارشون نگاه نمیکنیم! ) نیاز نداره؟؟  :Yahoo (31): 
- هنرمندان از رشته های هنر هم قابل احترامن، هنر نباشه زندگی تو دنیا میلنگه!
- ورزش هم بماند...

حالا کلی رشته های مهم دیگه که شاید تو ایران وجود نداشته باشن یا تو این دسته ها قرار نگیرن (رقاص نیاز نداریم؟!!  :Yahoo (4): )
همه چی هم که نباید خوب باشه؛ خلافکارم نیاز داریم، قاتلم واسه ایجاد توازن تو دنیا لازمه...

خلاصه دیگه .... فقط خواستم دیدتون رو گسترش بدم  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## titi_1226

*سلام
من این سوالمو نمیدونم کجا بپرسم گفتم اینجا بگم
من شیمی دانشگاه فردوسی قبول شدم بعد ثبت نام الکترونیکی یه برگه ای برای پرینت داد با عنوان "فرم مخصوص اخذ تعهد از پذیرفته شدگان رشته های مختلف تحصلی سهمیه های مناطق ۱ و ۲ و۳ و شاهد و ایثارگران"
کسی میدونه قضیش چیه؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## k92nm

> واقعا جای همچین سوالی اینجاست؟ میون کسانی که هنوز حتی تجربه دانشگاهی ندارن.یکی اومده گفته تو کف اوناییی ام که میگن پزشکی سخته و برق و مکانیک سخته عمو جان شما رفتی دانشگاه؟ دروس برق و مکانیک یا پزشکی رو دیدی ؟ جالبه این فرهنگ و شیوه ی ملت ما شده.ملتی که بدون هیچ زمینه ای از چیزی حکم کارشناسی خودشون تو اون رو داد میزنن و از دیدشون حرف همه اشتباهه جز خودشون.محض اطلاع دوستان بنده برق خونده بودم از دانشگاه روزانه و الان هم پزشکی.هر رشته سختی خودشو داره و قابل مقایسه نیست ولی اگه بخوام نظر شخصی خودمو که جفتشو تجربه کردم بگم رشته برق و مکانیک نسبت به پزشکی اصلا و ابدا سخت نیست.اصلا.نسبت سختی پزشکی صد برابر اون دوتاست.طوری که منی که تو برق خیلی راحت دروی رو پاس میکردم و خیلی هم وقت ازاد داشتم الان تو پزشکی دارم له میشم زیر فشارش.


معلوم چقدر له شدی که دغدغه ات شده تاپیک اینچنینی!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (106):  فردا روز میخواهی دکتر بشی لابد رفرنس خر پنداشتن مریضات هم همین تاپیک میشه :Yahoo (76):  (سوزن و جووال دوز :Yahoo (10): )

----------


## roxana21

رشته پزشکی که سخت نیست. همه چیش علمی قابل دیدنه. رشته های مهندسی که همش ریاضی و فیزیک و دیفرانسیله مخ آدمو می ترکونه

----------


## Aida.A

به قول خود دانشجو های سه رشته اول تجربی :

درس رو داروساز ها می خونند . زحمت و سختی رو پزشک ها می کشند . پول را دندان پزشک ها می برند . 


بنظر من برای دخترا رشته دندان و دارو بهتره تا پزشکی . چون پزشکی واقعا خیلی رشته ی حساس و استرس زا هست .

البته علاقه حرف اولو میزنه .

----------


## .khosro.

بر همگان واضح و مبرهن است که داروسازی سخت ترین رشته اس

----------


## fifi.ml

داروسازی ،مهندسی برق،حقوق


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

رشته هاي محض مانند علوم كامپيوتر، رياضيات، مهندسي نرم افزار (تا حدودي) و برق (مجددا تا حدودي) بيشترين ميزان سختي را دارا هستند.
در رشته هاي علوم كامپيوتر و رياضيات مباحث تئوريك و البته مباحثي مانند الگوريتم نويسي بسيار سخت هستند.
اما در رشته هاي مهندسي به دليل امكان Simulation در بسياري موارد و استفاده از مواردي مانند MatLab, Solid Works, Ansys و... حالت مستدل جنبه بيشتري پيدا مي كند.
رشته هاي تجربي (عموما پزشكي) صرفا حجم مطالب تجربي قابل توجه است و به نظر شخصي من چون استدلال و ايده نگر نيستند، صرفا بنا به شخصيت فرد مي تواند سختي متفاوتي داشته باشد چرا كه صرفا حجم مطالب، اجبار به توجه و بخاطر سپاري جزئيات و البته نحوه ارائه مطالب در دانشگاه نسبت به مهندسي كاملا متفاوت است.

----------


## Elahe_

رشته هاي رياضي  رو نميدونم 
ولي تو رشته هاي تجربي شنيدم داروسازي سخت ترينه

----------


## shirin.sa

اگه اشتباه نکنم یه جا میگفت اشتباه یه مهندس  رویخاک دفن میشه اشتباه یه پزشک زیر خاک دفن میشه ولی اشتباه یه معلم زنده است باعث همه ی این اتفاقا میشه و هیشه خرابی بباره میاره سخترین کار معلمیه به نظرم چون با هر کار درست یا غلط بچه ها خواسته یا نا خواسته الگو بر میدارن

----------


## matrooke

ببینید سخت دوتا معنی داره تو ایران
یکی اینکه سخت باشه ذاتا یا اینکه سخت بگیرن...!
ذاتا بخوایم نگاه کنیم رشته های ریاضی طبیعتا سخت تره از پزشکی.چون ریاضی مسله است و پزشکی حفظی.
اما وقتی دوستان رشته ی ریاضیم ۴ ام تموم کردن ترمو ما تا ۲۵ ام امتحان داریم(تازه ترم بعد تا ۱۳ مرداد!) و حجم کتابا هم وحشتناااااک و استادا هم مریض و ... خب من میگم پزشکی:/

----------


## nikra

درسای مداری و برقی که داشتم واقعا سخت و ناملموس بودن

----------


## Ultra

فیزیک

----------


## samar_98

*برا خوندن فک کنم داروسازی سخت ترین باشه 
ولی برا کار کردن بنظرم پزشکی ....چون با جون آدنا سر و کار داره و خیلی حساسه کارش بخصوص اگه جراح باشه*

----------


## ZAPATA

هر رشته ای که دوسش نداری میشه سخت
هر رشته ای که دوسش داری میشه راحت
..............................
ولی خب رشته ها و مشاغلی هستن که در سطح دنیا سخت حساب میشن :
مثل کار تو معدن
یا اونایی که دور از خانواده تو پالایشگاه نفت یا رو سکوهای نفت وسط دریا کارشونه
...........................
ولی علاقه و استعداد تو هر کاری باشه اون کار واست راحت میشه
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ali.rainy

فقط روانشناسی

----------


## saeedkh76

مسلما رشته پزشکی سخت تره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali.rainy

اصلا از روان شناسی مگر سخت تر هم داریم؟
پزشکی اخر اخرش با بدن طرف سر و کار داره
ولی روان شناسی با روح و افکار طرف
 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*تو رشته ریاضی قطعا برق*

----------


## toorjoor

به نظر من این سوال مسخره ایه.چون که اصلا معنی نمیده .وقتی که رشتتو دوست داشته باشی سختی اون را متوجه نمیشی برای بعضیا ممکنه اسون ترین و شیرین ترین باشه و برا یبعضیا برعکس.
همه  ی رشته ها هم سختی خاص خودشونو دارن

تورهای جور واجور را با *تورجور* جور کنید.

----------


## Merlin021

*فیزیک - برق - مکانیک
*

----------


## sibzamini

_بی تردید ریاضی! به قول یکی از معلمانون ریاضی محض لیسانس داشت میگفت ریاضی گرفتن دهنت سر ویس میشه!البته نه هر دانشگاهی بری اللی تللی بگی من رشته ریاضی درس میخونم
آخه علاوه بر فهم درس مانند دیگر رشته ها چون درسی بس مجرد هستش نیاز به استدلال فراوانی هم داره. مشکل اینه در این درس شهودی وجود نداره اصل لنگ زدن  هم همینه خیلی ها درک نمیکنن.شاید دو ریاضی دان هم تصور واحدی از یه موضوع نداشته باشن_

----------


## lix_Max

تعجب میکنم چرا جای دامپزشکی خالیه؟خیلیا اعتقاد دارن میتونه سخت ترین رشته تجربی باشه!

----------


## Amf1384

و باز هم ......

----------


## amir1376

*سخت بودن از چه لحاظ ؟ 
اگه سخت بودن و غیرقابل فهم بودن دروس مدنظر باشه با اختلاف فاحش مهندسی برق*  :Yahoo (13):  
*عجیب و غریب سخته*

----------


## _Joseph_

اقتصاد و فلسفه و روان شناسی و در کل علوم انسانی که ما ایرانیها متاسفانه در کی ازشون نبردیم و به همین دلیل وضعیتمون این شده تورو خدا دیگه تاپیک ها رو بالا نیارید .اقعا شاخ در میاره آدم

----------

